# Aikiphoto strobe kit, any reviews?



## Foxtrot_01

Hello,
I wanted to get get a starter kit for indoor glamour photography and I came across this. Is this a good brand(Aikiphoto) and is it a good deal?
or should I rather get two speedlite flashes instead(I know they will be more expensive but I think it will be more versatile) you guys are the experts. What should I look when buying a used flash or used strobe lights?


Aikiphoto 3 Strobe Lights, 2 Softboxes and 1 Umbrella, 1 carrying case. 
Asking $200. 

INCLUDED: Three 3 section light stands that can be extended to 7 feet high. 
Two 27" by 19" soft box kit. 
One gold umbrella 
One carrying case. 
Used for 2 months. Good condition.
DESCRIPTION FROM THEIR WEBSITE: Our AIKIPHOTO light kit has 410W total, are made of high quality expensive parts like German PerkinElmer flash tubes, Japanese condenser! 

OUR LIGHTS WORKS PERFECTLY WITH ALL CANON, NIKON, OLYMPUS, SONY, PENTAX AND MAJOR BRAND DIGITAL OR FILM CAMERAS! 

Lights can be triggered by: 
-radio wireless trigger (can be found on ebay for $20)
-sync cord
-triggered by your small on camera flash (All lights have slave sensor built in!) 
It uses your home AC power, no need to buy expensive and heavy batteries.


----------



## Big Mike

> Our AIKIPHOTO light kit has 410W total


Strobes are measured/rated in Watt seconds (not just Watts).  Red flag #1.
Even 410 Watt seconds between three lights, isn't very much.  Red flag #2.


> Asking $200.


Red flag #3 because you typical get what you pay for...and $200 isn't much when it comes to lights...especially when they include all that other stuff.


----------



## benhasajeep

I would say skip the cheap strobes and look at getting a couple flashes.  The cheap strobes are plug in and will not be as usefull to a learning photographer.  With flashes you can take them with you where ever you go.  Use them as fill lights when outdoors and such.  Wireless triggers are inexpensive these days so just about any used flash with adjustable power levels will work fine.  Can use flashes without adjustable power but will require more work moving them closer or farther to get the desired effect.  You don't even have to stick with the same brand of light as your camera either (when using wireless triggers).

As for the advertisements $200 sound about what the set would normally go for anyway.  Probably not such a deal even for cheap stuff.


----------



## Foxtrot_01

thank you for the info. What do you guys think about getting a used speedlite 550EX to use as a master and a Nissin 622 to use as a slave? I know it will be more expensive but as benhasajeep said it will be more versatile to take around.


----------



## Anestis

my opinion buy 2-3 speedlights yongnuo 560 II is a cool solution for a start they cost 60-80 usd and in the future buy 2 nikon sb 800 or canon 580 and keep the yongnuo for backlights.Strobe is the next step.In a small studio speedlights will be great.yongnuo will not last forever but its a cool start.sb 800-900 are expensive as a strobe.200 usd for a kit if its not used or auction its very low.I m thinkin buying Aikiphoto strobe but it costs around 150-180 usd each without kit just the strobe


----------



## Anestis

i think 2 speedlights are cool but not so many as needed for studio.for example 1  main/key light 1 fill what about hair light or background light(if you want to shoot on white not grey or black)with three speedlights you can have many more setups and if you want power on a grey or black background,you can stick together 2 speedlights for main light you know upside down one to another tight and use the third for fill or hair light.2 together will give the power of a normal strobe i think.With two nikon or canon together i think its like a 250-300 ws strobe(speedlights without modifiers or at least close to subject)with 3 speedlights you can overpower even sun but very close to subject,like 4-6 feet through umbrella


----------

